# Pork Scratchings - A superfood?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

We have been looking at adding Collagen tablets to the range for a while as it helps wit recovery and also really good for the skin.

But on the other hand Pork scratchings are around 50% protein mainly from collagen and a range of good fats and good sat fats ideal for test production.

Anyone else think that pork scratchings might not be the devils food but actually a lifters dream?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1271520/Surprise-superfoods-Forget-blueberries-Dieticians-say-popcorn-pork-scratchings-bursting-nutrients--GOOD-you.html


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pork scratchings are awesome...in Sainsbury's you can now buy mustard flavoured ones...local corner shop does spicy ones....

Murder on the teeth though


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Aren't they extremely high in salt?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Aren't they extremely high in salt?


yes the packed variety are but I am thinking of cooking my own


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You can buy pork rind really cheaply then make your own.....has to have the salt for taste though!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> yes the packed variety are but I am thinking of cooking my own


If done right these could be extremely convenient!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> yes the packed variety are but I am thinking of cooking my own


My other concern would be that the exposure to high heat (or medium heat over an extended period) will render the fats you're interested in worse than useless, nutritionally.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Gotta love those pork scratching's :wub:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Gotta love those pork scratching's :wub:


yup true that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very salty yes but imo they are great, loads of protein and bl00dy tasty too!!!!!! Get the pro-10 team on it and producing some James!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Always have a packet of these on no/low carb days. Great way of pumping up the macro's and they taste fapping marvellous!

Good if you struggle getting the fluids in as well as they make you thirsty as f*** after!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

paul xe said:


> Always have a packet of these on no/low carb days. Great way of pumping up the macro's and they taste fapping marvellous!
> 
> Good if you struggle getting the fluids in as well as they make you thirsty as f*** after!


very true thats it I am off to morrisons to see if they have any in the hot counter today


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Going to have to get some of these at lunch now..haven't had pork scratchings in ages! Didn't think they had much going for them..so glad I'm wrong haha!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

and there was me skimping on the crackling on my roast pork last night :cursing:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> and there was me skimping on the crackling on my roast pork last night :cursing:


yes that was a bad life choice


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> yes that was a bad life choice


luckily the other half of the roast joint is in the fridge at home with excess crackling :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> luckily the other half of the roast joint is in the fridge at home with excess crackling :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone got a good recipe to make these at home I am off to morrisons to get some rind


----------

